# Mops and Brushes



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

I went to a few shops yesterday when i placed my order for my XDM9. I noticed that there were no mops and brushes in any shops for 9mm. Would it be ok to buy .38 and .357 cleaning accessories for a 9mm?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah.

9mm is 0.354 inch


----------



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

THat is what i figured


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Get a BoreSnake if you can find one IMO. Patches instead of mops.


----------

